

Ask HN: Guide for experienced programmers interested in web app development? - dbbolton

Obviously, I mean programmers who only have experience outside of web apps.<p>Most intros and guides on this subject that I&#x27;ve stumbled across seem to assume no programming experience and the pace is rather slow.
======
jakejake
You may already know this but, I'd say choosing your platform would be a good
first step, Ruby, Python, C#, Java, PHP, etc. Then you should've able to find
guides of various skill levels from there.

------
m1k3yboi
It depends on your programming experience. What language do you code in?
Java's a good mainstay and easily migrated to if you are used to c or
c++/Csharp?

------
sb2nov
[http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-
book](http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book)

